# My first true Nintendo Chiptune :)



## SLiV3R (Mar 5, 2016)

Listen to my song I did today. 100% done in Famitracker (NES only)


https://soundcloud.com/daggdroppe/first-stage

*hugs*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice one mate! Could be from an official game.


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice one mate! Could be from an official game.



Thanks man 

It was fun doing some chiptunes


----------



## Touko White (Mar 8, 2016)

Sounds quite nice, although I extremely love any 8-bit music.
It indeed sounds like an official game track, and has a nice tempo.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Wondering. Do you have a .nsf file out of it? that would be appreciated


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Wondering. Do you have a .nsf file out of it? that would be appreciated



Yeah! I will fix that 

For those who are interested in nes/chiptunes. This is done with the standard nes 20A3 chip + Konamis expansion sound chip, VRC6, that they used in the Japanese version of Castlevania 3 for example. VRC6 is also used in the Shovel Knight soundtrack. You can get the standard nes sound on steroids with VRC6 


Bah, I cant upload nsf files, here on gbatemp. You can download it from my soundcloud instead


----------



## Edrian (Mar 10, 2016)

It sounds really amazing! Honestly :3


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2016)

SLiV3R said:


> Yeah! I will fix that
> 
> For those who are interested in nes/chiptunes. This is done with the standard nes 20A3 chip + Konamis expansion sound chip, VRC6, that they used in the Japanese version of Castlevania 3 for example. VRC6 is also used in the Shovel Knight soundtrack. You can get the standard nes sound on steroids with VRC6
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot 

Edit: Hmm, where is the .nsf file on soundcloud?


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Edit: Hmm, where is the .nsf file on soundcloud?


Oh. It's a wav or mp3 I think. I can mail it to you


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2016)

SLiV3R said:


> Oh. It's a wav or mp3 I think. I can mail it to you


If you can make a .zip of it, you can upload to gbatemp just fine too


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> If you can make a .zip of it, you can upload to gbatemp just fine too


Good idea. I'll do that!


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 10, 2016)

Please pm me the nsf  
Great song bruh


----------



## Treflex (Mar 10, 2016)

Dude this is awesome!! I like making music too. Never tried making full on chiptunes but I love NES-style synths @[email protected]


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanx for all feedback guys! I exported the song to a nsf. But when I play it in nsfplay, it slows down and gets distorted sometime. Dont really know how to fix this, as im a newbie when it comes to these kinds of stuff.

I hope it plays well for you! Perhaps it is nsfplay that cant handle both 2A03+VRC6 soundchips together, or perhaps the exporting got weird in some way....


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 10, 2016)

Bro, nice job on this.

Props for uploading it in lossless, too! +respect

Just wondering, does soundcloud not accept FLAC format files?


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 10, 2016)

sonicrings said:


> Bro, nice job on this.
> 
> Props for uploading it in lossless, too! +respect
> 
> Just wondering, does soundcloud not accept FLAC format files?


Well, he could upload the lossless file on mega, zippyshare...


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 10, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Well, he could upload the lossless file on mega, zippyshare...


I know, but a lot of youtubers I know either upload in MP3 or WAV. Does soundcloud really not support FLAC? Lol.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 10, 2016)

sonicrings said:


> I know, but a lot of youtubers I know either upload in MP3 or WAV. Does soundcloud really not support FLAC? Lol.


Well, FLAC is very big, soundcloud doesn't support it, and very few people listen to lossless music


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 10, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Well, FLAC is very big, soundcloud doesn't support it, and very few people listen to lossless music


Flac is not very big, what are you talking about? O.o
Wav is very big. Flac is literally the same quality as Wav except a lot smaller. That's the whole point of the format. Lmao


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 10, 2016)

sonicrings said:


> Flac is not very big, what are you talking about? O.o
> Wav is very big. Flac is literally the same quality as Wav except a lot smaller. That's the whole point of the format. Lmao


But it's three times an MP3 320, it would be very heavy for a server


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 10, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> But it's three times an MP3 320, it would be very heavy for a server


Are you paying any attention at all? Wav is bigger. I said that many youtubers I know either upload in MP3 or Wav. I asked why they don't upload in Flac. The whole point of me wanting Flac is that the files are smaller. It would be better for soundcloud to offer Flac as opposed to Wav for the reason you just stated.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 10, 2016)

sonicrings said:


> Are you paying any attention at all? Wav is bigger. I said that many youtubers I know either upload in MP3 or Wav. I asked why they don't upload in Flac. The whole point of me wanting Flac is that the files are smaller. It would be better for soundcloud to offer Flac as opposed to Wav for the reason you just stated.


Ok then, I missed the point, anyway I agree with you


----------



## SonicRings (Mar 10, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Ok then, I missed the point, anyway I agree with you


Come to think of it, I just recently learned that Wav files cannot have metadata (tags), giving Flac the advantage again.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 10, 2016)

sonicrings said:


> Come to think of it, I just recently learned that Wav files cannot have metadata (tags), giving Flac the advantage again.


Yes, FLAC has an MP3 like metadata


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2016)

Soundcloud supports FLAC. I uploaded some of my custom encodes just fine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SLiV3R said:


> Thanx for all feedback guys! I exported the song to a nsf. But when I play it in nsfplay, it slows down and gets distorted sometime. Dont really know how to fix this, as im a newbie when it comes to these kinds of stuff.
> 
> I hope it plays well for you! Perhaps it is nsfplay that cant handle both 2A03+VRC6 soundchips together, or perhaps the exporting got weird in some way....


Works perfectly with Lib GME and XMplay


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Soundcloud supports FLAC. I uploaded some of my custom encodes just fine.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonsend (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 12, 2016)

Ah you are Daggdroppen 
I listen to them sometime.

That's funny that you are doing nintendo chiptune now, as we almost used some of your tunes for Loadiine's background music, but finally used another one.
You said it was ok to use them for homebrew projects, but it was two years ago. (on your last posted music)
I might use "somehow we are all connected" (and maybe one or two others) if I ever have time to work on my game project.


----------

